# New computer, 5870 (no display, no bios)



## maxxb117 (Jan 13, 2010)

Hi, Tech Support Forum. As you can see, I'm a noob (yay, first post!) and I'm desperate for some help. It's passed midnight here and I can't sleep because of this computer problem.

I just received my packages today from NCIX to build my first new computer with the help of a well knowledgeable friend. The process went pretty well (with lack of clear instructions for the motherboard) and we started up my computer but with no display.

After bringing it home, I decided to boot it up again, while trying DVI, HDMI and DVI/HDMI connections, but none worked. I looked at the parts inside and realized that two out of three built-in fans from the case were not working. I fidgeted a bit with the wires (not changing, only replugging them back in the same sockets, and while staying grounded) and still nothing.

Any help would be GREATLY appreciated. Thanks.



Here are my specs (they can all be found on the NCIX.com website):

Corsair Obsidian Series 800D Full Tower Case EATX 5X5.25 4X3.5 Hotswappable 2X3.5INT No PS USB 1394

LG GH22LP20 Black 22X IDE Lightscribe DVDRW OEM

Seagate Barracuda LP 1TB 3.5IN SATA 32MB Cache Hard Drive

MSI P55-GD65 ATX LGA1156 P55 DDR3 3PCI-E16 CrossFire SLI 2PCI-E1 PCI-E4 2PCI eSATA GBLAN Motherboard

Intel Core i5 750 Quad Core Processor Lynnfield LGA1156 2.66GHZ 8MB Cache Retail Box

OCZ Gold OCZ3G1600LV4GK 4GB DDR3 2X2GB DDR3-1600 PC3-12800 CL 8-8-8-24 Dual Channel Memory Kit

XFX Radeon HD 5870 850MHZ 1GB GDDR5 4.8GHZ 2XDVI HDMI Display Port DIRECTX11 PCI-E Video Card

Corsair Cooling Hydro Series H50 High Performance CPU Cooler System LGA775 LGA1366 LGA1156 AM2 AM3

Silverstone Strider 1000 Plus 1000W Modular Power Supply ATX 24PIN 135mm Fan 80A 80+ Silver Black


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

(For the record to the tech team, Silverstone's new 700W+ units are really good; that thing should handle 5870 CFX without even noticing)

First thing that comes to mind is, did you use motherboard standoffs to separate the mobo from the case? A lot of new builders don't realize you need to do this. It causes the motherboard traces to short out against the metal of the case. Best case you simply remove the mobo, install standoffs, then reinstall the mobo.

Also, did you apply thermal paste when installing the H50? If not then the CPU might be overheating.

If you did both of those things then I would perform a bench test: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f255/how-to-bench-test-your-system-171424.html


----------



## maxxb117 (Jan 13, 2010)

Found my problem! after searching around different forums. I have no idea why, but I had to remove the RAM out of the two slots I had (which were blue) and move them into the two others (which were black). Turned on my PC and all the fans started working, and the display as well. Hope that helps anyone else who has a similar problem. Take note of my mobo if it ever happens to you.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Silverstone ZF & ZM models have always been good. The others- not so good.


----------

